# Stupid question - what does the true and honest fan tag mean?



## Dumb Sergal (Jul 20, 2018)

So where does the "True and Honest Fan" tag come from on various forum members? How does somebody get that?

EDIT: My question was answered, any mods can lock this topic now.


----------



## Sonya-chan (Jul 20, 2018)

$$$


----------



## Draza (Jul 20, 2018)

You have to let Null fuck your sister, while you watch. That's how you get it.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 20, 2018)

You have to dox yourself. PM a mod your info.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm a mod, send all that info this way.  

I just need the following info and you'll get your tag in 2-4 business days:

1. Full name with photo ID
2. Kiwi Farms Password
3. All e-mail addresses and passwords(Not just yours, all of them)
4. Social Security Number
5. Three different credit card numbers.


----------



## Null (Jul 20, 2018)

Please use the title space to actually ask your question instead of just saying "stupid question" so people know what the fucking thread's about


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jul 20, 2018)

First rule of the green banner is we don't talk about the green banner.

Plenty of us still scream in the night tho...


----------



## Draza (Jul 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Please use the title space to actually ask your question instead of just saying "stupid question" so people know what the fucking thread's about


You gonna fuck his sister now?


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Jul 20, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> You gonna fuck his sister now?



I have 3 brothers.


----------



## Draza (Jul 20, 2018)

Dumb Sergal said:


> I have 3 brothers.


Is one of them genderfliud?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 2, 2018)

First you need to get a potato. Then you donate 20 dollars to @Null and since I know you're a fucking furfag degenerate you got piles of cash lying around. Then shove the potato up your ass and get halal'd, spergal.


----------

